# Red Box Smoker



## ufert (Jan 6, 2016)

Anybody have any info on the Red Box Smoker by Sweet Swine o'Mine?? Looking at purchasing this little smoker to add to the collection.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like a stout little smoker. Looking at the capacity and price I'd purchase a WSM instead.


----------



## ufert (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought it looked pretty good also. I just do to have much info on it. What's a WSM if you don't mind letting me know lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2016)

Weber Smokey Mountain. One of the best vertical charcoal smokers you can buy. Comes in 22", 18.5", and 14.5". Then there's the home built Mini-WSM's. Which came about before Weber made the 14. Check out the WSM, and Mini-wsm sub forums here. Lots of good info.


----------



## ufert (Jan 6, 2016)

I will check them out asap, thanks for the heads up & info!! I really appreciate it


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 6, 2016)

Red Box Smoker is insulated and double wall construction and the price seems cheap enough .
Looks like it would be great in cold weather and for smaller cooks.


----------



## ufert (Jan 7, 2016)

That's what I was seeing, I have a modified brinkmann trailmaster for big cooks that I love. But I thought for the small cooks this would be perfect if it was a good little smoker. I can't find any reviews on performance anywhere lol.


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 8, 2016)

Ufert said:


> That's what I was seeing, I have a modified brinkmann trailmaster for big cooks that I love. But I thought for the small cooks this would be perfect if it was a good little smoker. I can't find any reviews on performance anywhere lol.


I have seen some cooks on the RBS. They claim the it cooks hotter with the water pan empty.

Just do a google search.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like a 1st Gen Backwoods Patio with mods. If it cooks like the patio it's a good unit at a good price. I think I payed about $400 for my 1st Gen Patio and spent about $150 doing mods to it. The RBS looks like it already has all the mods done. I'd call it a value purchase.


----------



## ufert (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks bbq willie I appreciate the info, I'm very seriously considering this smoker


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 9, 2016)

Ufert said:


> Thanks bbq willie I appreciate the info, I'm very seriously considering this smoker


I think it'll do well by you. I bought my Patio back in 2001 and it's been a solid smoker. It's due a refurb this Summer the paint is pretty bad, all the seals need to be replaced along with the temp gauge but it still cooks great. I can get 4 pork butts in there and they come out tasty (even though it leaks badly and looks like c***) . Need to do a new fire box for it too.

You may want to build something to put it on, they sit low to the ground. Lots of kneeling to feed it and check the food. When you get old like me and the knees aren't so good anymore that becomes a chore. The kneeling not the cooking


----------



## ufert (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks again Willie!! I think I'm gonna get one. I have a roll around tool cart that is the perfect height to use it on. Your correct it has to have something to sit on because it sits so low. For all the features on it I believe it seems like a good smoker for smaller cooks. Would be easy to move around & use


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 10, 2016)

Tool chest would work good. Don't be surprised, it weights more than it looks. A bit of a chore for one to move but two can move it easily. You know, the more I look at it, the more it looks like a Backwoods Patio. I wonder if Mike sold the plans to RBS. Backwoods hasn't sold the Patio in a long while. Mike is just North of where I grew up. Lives up in Dixie, LA. I've been to his shop a few times. Nice fellow.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 10, 2016)

I just found it on Amazon with better pictures. That is identical to the Backwoods Smoker Patio. Jump on it. It's a great smoker. You'll be very pleased with it. It'll hold a solid 225 for about 4 hours before it'll need fuel. When you first start the fire in it it'll spike at about 300 then settle back to 225. You can practically forget it for the next 4 hours. After that the temp will start to drop slowly to around 190 at the 5 hour mark. Feed it a few lumps as soon as you see the temp start to drop and the temp will climb right back to 225.

One thing you may want to do to the unit is get an aluminum cookie tray to put in the bottom of the firebox and take a jig saw with a metal blade and cut the center out of the charcoal pan and replace that with expanded metal. The ash buildup in the stock pan will smother your fire on long cooks and the expanded metal bottom will let the ash fall through to the cookie pan below, giving you a longer cook time. Other than that, there's not much else you need to do to that unit. Use the water pan to hold the temp at 225, without water the temps will get into the 275-290 range. That little booger will get hot if you want it to.

Have fun with it.


----------



## ufert (Jan 10, 2016)

Man thanks a lot for the info Willie!! I am pulling the trigger on the smoker next week when I get my fantasy football winnings lol. That's a great idea for the ash!! I was worried about the build up & your solution sounds perfect. Will cutting out part of the coal pan limit the amount of Coles I can use?? I'm trying to picture how exactly to do the mod to maximize cook times.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 10, 2016)

Ufert said:


> Man thanks a lot for the info Willie!! I am pulling the trigger on the smoker next week when I get my fantasy football winnings lol. That's a great idea for the ash!! I was worried about the build up & your solution sounds perfect. Will cutting out part of the coal pan limit the amount of Coles I can use?? I'm trying to picture how exactly to do the mod to maximize cook times.


Nope cutting the bottom out and replacing with expanded metal won't effect the amount of coal you can load one bit. Cut the bottom out and leave a 2" lip all around. Place the expanded metal on the bottom of the pan resting on the lip. Lay your coals on that. As the coals burn the ash will fall through the expanded metal and onto the cookie tray below. The air draw for the firebox is on the front bottom of the fire box door so keep that area clear or you'll choke the fire.

When I do the refurb on mine this Spring, I'm going to close off that intake and drill a hole in the side of the FB area and attach a pipe that I can put a fan on for the DigiQ DX2 I have. I'll use the DigiQ to control airflow to the fire that way. As an alternative I may just put in a ball valve to control temp. That unit wants to run at 225 as designed but sometimes I want to go up to 275 for chicken, duck or turkey.


----------

